# Unlock slider lag.



## JDely31 (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe someone has an answer. I have been on many blur roms & all of them lag when I slide to unlock the phone. It even hangs for a good 10 - 20 seconds rom the lockscreen. I have been on MIUI for about 3 weeks now. It unlocks smooth & fast. Never had any lag issue. Even on when I was on CM7, it unlocked smooth. Is it because their blur roms? Would love to know.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

Can't give you exact reasons why it happens but to fix it try overclocking. A lot of the timeMiui it is the speed of the ROM trying to catch up. Miui is very fast and much faster than a GB ROM. I overclocked at 1265 on liberty and it ran so nice. It also can depends on what you're running? Juice defender will slow it way down because it is starting up your 3g and wifi. So I hope this helps

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------

